# Ich würde dich gerne werben Alleria Allianz :)



## PhilippPower (9. November 2015)

Hallo leute,

 

 

bin auf der Suche nach jemandem den ich werben kann zum gemeinsamen lvlen später auch gerne raiden und/oder pvp.

 

 

Zu mir:

22 Jahre alt

spiele wow aktiv seit 2007 leider wurde mehrmals mein account gehackt  danach hatte ich mal kleinere pausen.

ich bin berufstätig im hotel ich arbeite daher meistens von 6 bis 14 oder 14 bis 22 uhr aber auch mal 10 bis 18 uhr aber ich bin in meiner freizeit viel aktiv aber pflege auch mein privatleben  ich finde das ist wichtig.

wir könnten gerne über ts labern während wir leveln

 

was ich suche:

jemand der geistig reif ist und humor hat. falls du ein kompletter neuling bist zeige ich gerne die ganzen wow handgriffe aber auch einsteiger sind gerne gesehen  ich gebe meine kenntnisse gerne weiter. d

Key besorgt ihr euch bitte selbst. habe leider schlehte erfahrungen damit gemacht wenn ich die keys gestellt habe.

 

 

ich biete:

gold taschen reiten  habe auf alleria allianz knapp 55k gold würde euch am anfang 2k geben und wenn wir 90 sind nochmal 8k  

 

ich würde einen druiden oder einen magier mir gerne hochspielen.

 

bei fragen meldet euch

 

mfg


----------



## LichRitter (10. November 2015)

Meld dich mal bei Alexses#2236 dan können wir alles weitere besprechen den ich würde mir gerne einen char hochleveln zuzweit


----------

